# Swift.Silent.Deep. - a Jackson Hole documentary



## and1n0 (Jan 14, 2010)

1. torrent link?
2. trailer doesnt work.
3. this is a snowboarding forum....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

and1n0 said:


> 1. torrent link?
> 2. trailer doesnt work.
> 3. this is a snowboarding forum....


1. We are a small company, (tiny company) and hope you see the film. If you choose to view it by downloading it with out paying ... that actually hurts us. You can get it instantaneously on iTunes from a link on Ski Movie | Swift Silent Deep : A Ski Film about the Jackson Hole Air Force.
2. The trailer plays fine, try clicking on it.
3. We all slide down the same hill. 
4. Hope you dig it!!! It's history, if it weren't for the Airforce you could not snowboard the classic powder lines at JHMR that we all love: Four Pines, Cody Peak, Granite Canyon, etc.


----------



## jon611 (Jan 13, 2010)

Trailer actually isn't working for me either. I had to go to youtube and search for it there to watch it. The trailer when trying to view at your site just sits there with the little circle icon spinning and eventually says, "An error occurred, please try again later."


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

jon611 said:


> Trailer actually isn't working for me either. I had to go to youtube and search for it there to watch it. The trailer when trying to view at your site just sits there with the little circle icon spinning and eventually says, "An error occurred, please try again later."


SH*T! Sorry, guys. The trailer plays fine on my computer. But will try to figure out what's up with it and fix it ASAP... I appreciate the fact that you went through the trouble of searching for it on youtube and saw the trailer. 

Here is a link for anyone else who wants to watch it:

Swift.Silent.Deep. official ski movie trailer

And just to be clear, not trying to hate on people who download media for free. But please understand that if you do like the film, and choose to purchase it, you are making the choice to support independent film. 

And again, I know this is a snowboarding forum, and this is a ski flick, but we're all part of the same shred family. (and I mean that with sincerity!)

Peace.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*It was better when it was illegal*

I bought this flick and love it because I was there... and I know all those dudes. But I was shocked that the word snowboarding was not even mentioned once. This is a ski/resort history flick. 

I just returned from a week in Jackson Hole and damn, the backcountry has moguls. It was better when it was illegal to ski beyond the boundaries. And that is what made the Jackson Hole Air Force so cool is that they were renegades who said, "Fuck it! I'm getting mine at any cost!" 

Try and catch me, is a fun game to play. The movie does a great job relating this. It's a fun and completely unique film about the spirit of powder slaying. Yes, gravity is god, and how you choose to worship it is your own business. So check this bit of history out, it doesn't matter that it's all skiing. It'll get you pumped to shred, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> I bought this flick and love it because I was there... and I know all those dudes. But I was shocked that the word snowboarding was not even mentioned once. This is a ski/resort history flick.
> 
> I just returned from a week in Jackson Hole and damn, the backcountry has moguls. It was better when it was illegal to ski beyond the boundaries. And that is what made the Jackson Hole Air Force so cool is that they were renegades who said, "Fuck it! I'm getting mine at any cost!"
> 
> Try and catch me, is a fun game to play. The movie does a great job relating this. It's a fun and completely unique film about the spirit of powder slaying. Yes, gravity is god, and how you choose to worship it is your own business. So check this bit of history out, it doesn't matter that it's all skiing. It'll get you pumped to shred, no doubt.



Suburban Blend, that reminds me of one of Blue Bird Wax's slogans, "Snowboarding: It was better when you hated us."

Yeah, you know, a little birdy once told me that backcountry ski equipment is the fastest growing section of the sport - both for snowboarding (splitboards / avalungs / beacons/ shovels, etc) and skiing. As the technology gets better, everyone is doing it more often - esp. if the gates are open at the resort. 

But, in that same vein, as the technology gets better, and people do it more, they will get more fit and spread out through the mountains as they will be able to go further. Once you realize you can ski any mountain on your own accord, you start to care less and less about riding chair lifts and more about finding your own personal powder stash, with, perhaps, your own name for it.

Just look at Jeremy Jones and all those 'Deeper" web clips. not to mention his movie "My own two feet"


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

And thanks for purchasing the flick!


----------

